# Orion Traveller.Need more time?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I wont try to review the watch,as my last attempt was pretty lame.I would like to share my initial impressions though.

The case is chromed and rectangular and has a slight curve,seems to fit my 7"1/2" wrist really well.Caseback is secured by 6 screws or 5 on mine.









The glass in mineral and is also curved,suppose it would look odd if it was not.

The cool thing is it has 2 mechanical movements.So you have two timezones.

Mine has a nice blue dial and is latticed,very very nice dial.Silver coloured hands.

Strap is decent quality and almost feels like it has a rubber coating to the outside.

For under Â£50 you get a dual timezone mechanical watch,how many other watches offer that value for money?Cheaper than a GMT type watch.

Looks very classy too,you could easy wear this with a suit.

Another Russian winner for me.

Alex


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I agree Alex, I have the cream coloured dial version. Strangely enough mine only had 5 securing screws in the back when received.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Must be a batch problem or a YTS trainee fitting the backs


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

What's that the Yeltsin Teetotal Scheme?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Youth Training Scheme,a nice way of paying 16 year olds a pittance for working.When I started on one I was paid Â£26.00 a week!!

Alex


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was only paid Â£16 a week,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I started work for Â£2..19s..6d a week..........in OLD money!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I got Â£25 a week but had to pay Â£5 bus fare









I then started biking instead. First week hit a kerb too hard buckled the wheel and had to pay a fiver for another









Nothing has changed much in the last 22 years either


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff was that before or after the war ?


----------

